# Transfer Shows from Roamio to PC and Back



## Slice235 (Jan 6, 2008)

I purchased a new Western Digital 3 TB WD AV-GP SATA III Intellipower 64 MB Cache Bulk/OEM AV Hard Drive WD30EURX to replace the standard Roamio HD. I would like to transfer the existing shows to my PC, install the new drive and transfer them back. TiVo desktop plus is no longer available and I have not been able to find the process to do this. Apologize if I have overlooked a thread on this. Could someone confirm the easiest process or confirm the correct thread to view. Thank you in advance.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Slice235 said:


> I purchased a new Western Digital 3 TB WD AV-GP SATA III Intellipower 64 MB Cache Bulk/OEM AV Hard Drive WD30EURX to replace the standard Roamio HD. I would like to transfer the existing shows to my PC, install the new drive and transfer them back. TiVo desktop plus is no longer available and I have not been able to find the process to do this. Apologize if I have overlooked a thread on this. Could someone confirm the easiest process or confirm the correct thread to view. Thank you in advance.


Something here will help: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=30&f=35


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I use kmttg to transfer shows from my TiVo to PC, and pyTivo to serve them or push them back.

The pages I linked to have detailed instructions for both, for Windows/Mac/Linux. They're fairly easy to set up. I run 'em on Windows 10 and Ubuntu Linux 14.04.3 and 15.10.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

You won't be able to transfer any copy protected shows


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

mattack said:


> You won't be able to transfer any copy protected shows


Hope you're not on TWC.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Slice235 said:


> I purchased a new Western Digital 3 TB WD AV-GP SATA III Intellipower 64 MB Cache Bulk/OEM AV Hard Drive WD30EURX to replace the standard Roamio HD. I would like to transfer the existing shows to my PC, install the new drive and transfer them back. TiVo desktop plus is no longer available and I have not been able to find the process to do this. Apologize if I have overlooked a thread on this. Could someone confirm the easiest process or confirm the correct thread to view. Thank you in advance.


You should still be able to download the free version of TiVo Desktop.

http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HerronScott said:


> You should still be able to download the free version of TiVo Desktop.
> 
> http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe
> 
> Scott


I find it very user friendly and I can transfer programs from my basic Roamio to my computer at 100Mbps. It never fails.

I can never transfer programs from the computer back to the Roamio if they are over 2GB in size. I can watch them on the computer. I have used windows XP, Win 7 and Win 8.1, with Roamio and Premiere. Same results.

So I would test one large program first. If that works, the Desktop program is the easiest one to use.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> I find it very user friendly and I can transfer programs from my basic Roamio to my computer at 100Mbps. It never fails.
> 
> I can never transfer programs from the computer back to the Roamio if they are over 2GB in size. I can watch them on the computer. I have used windows XP, Win 7 and Win 8.1, with Roamio and Premiere. Same results.
> 
> So I would test one large program first. If that works, the Desktop program is the easiest one to use.


I agree. I use pyTiVo on our Windows Home Server for storing shows and pulling them from the TiVo's but I generally use TD for downloads and the occasional sending of shows back.

I believe I've seen you post before on your upload issue. I haven't had that problem under Windows 7, 8 or 10 on 4 of our home PC's (I was distributing storage for a while until we got the WHS server.  ).

Scott


----------



## Slice235 (Jan 6, 2008)

HerronScott said:


> You should still be able to download the free version of TiVo Desktop.
> 
> http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe
> 
> Scott


Scott,

Thanks for the link as I didn't think Tivo Desktop was still valid. I installed it and downloaded Quicktime and Java and installed the Media key with success. However I cannot get it to connect to my Tivo. I went to Properties and tried both Bonjour and the Beacon setup with no luck. I ran TiVo Troubleshooting and checked my network connection and it said there were no DVR's on the network however both my computer and TiVo are connected to the router with an Ethernet cable.

Question: in order to connect to the TiVo must I have the TiVo Desktop Plus installed?

Thank you


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Slice235 said:


> Scott,
> 
> Thanks for the link as I didn't think Tivo Desktop was still valid. I installed it and downloaded Quicktime and Java and installed the Media key with success. However I cannot get it to connect to my Tivo. I went to Properties and tried both Bonjour and the Beacon setup with no luck. I ran TiVo Troubleshooting and checked my network connection and it said there were no DVR's on the network however both my computer and TiVo are connected to the router with an Ethernet cable.
> 
> ...


I would reboot the TiVo first, then reboot the PC. Watch the TiVo icon on your status line. When the X goes off the icon the TiVo should see the PC and the PC should see the TiVo. It will display under My Shows near the bottom.

On the Roamio, under Settings, Remote & Device setting, there is an option for Network Remote Control. I don't know if that's important for this.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Slice235 said:


> Scott,
> 
> Thanks for the link as I didn't think Tivo Desktop was still valid. I installed it and downloaded Quicktime and Java and installed the Media key with success. However I cannot get it to connect to my Tivo. I went to Properties and tried both Bonjour and the Beacon setup with no luck. I ran TiVo Troubleshooting and checked my network connection and it said there were no DVR's on the network however both my computer and TiVo are connected to the router with an Ethernet cable.
> 
> ...


are the video sharing and Enable video downloads checked in the tivo web account?


----------



## disturbedfred (Oct 2, 2004)

My thoughts exactly. You must opt in via tivo.com through your account to enable the transfers. The default is off.


ajwees41 said:


> are the video sharing and Enable video downloads checked in the tivo web account?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

disturbedfred said:


> My thoughts exactly. You must opt in via tivo.com through your account to enable the transfers. The default is off.


I just checked my account on a new Roamio I received from TiVo last week. Both options are enabled.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> I would reboot the TiVo first, then reboot the PC. Watch the TiVo icon on your status line. When the X goes off the icon the TiVo should see the PC and the PC should see the TiVo. It will display under My Shows near the bottom.
> 
> On the Roamio, under Settings, Remote & Device setting, there is an option for Network Remote Control. I don't know if that's important for this.


My Desktop plus is very sketchy. Sometimes the TiVo sees my PC, sometimes it doesn't and I have to close and restart DT. I am pretty fed up and will probably just use KMTTG or Archivo and Pytivo pushing and pulling.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

UCLABB said:


> My Desktop plus is very sketchy. Sometimes the TiVo sees my PC, sometimes it doesn't and I have to close and restart DT. I am pretty fed up and will probably just use KMTTG or Archivo and Pytivo pushing and pulling.


I have given up trying to make Desktop work well. TiVo doesn't care, so why should I.


----------

